# Wireless Networking?



## MrNyceGuy (Mar 16, 2005)

I've had a regular Tivo for a little over a year. I used to have it conneted to my home netowork. We actually had 3 Tivo's in the house and the network sharing was great. Now... I've moved into a new house and recently hooked up DirecTv with a DVR R10. I tried to hook up my network the same way... but my DLink wireless network adapter doesn't even light up when I plug it into the USB ports. What's the deal? Why won't it let me network. Is something wrong with my USB ports... or is this a common deal. I haven't seen one thread about wireless networking on this board. DirecTV technical support for the DVR doesn't even suggest a topic for networking... Is it not even a feature. I'd prefer to not have to connect my DVR to a phone line if I can avoid it. Having a realtime connection to the internet was a real bonus when you wanted to add a program to record via the Internet from work. 

Any ideas?


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

MrNyceGuy said:


> I've had a regular Tivo for a little over a year. I used to have it conneted to my home netowork. We actually had 3 Tivo's in the house and the network sharing was great. Now... I've moved into a new house and recently hooked up DirecTv with a DVR R10. I tried to hook up my network the same way... but my DLink wireless network adapter doesn't even light up when I plug it into the USB ports. What's the deal? Why won't it let me network. Is something wrong with my USB ports... or is this a common deal. I haven't seen one thread about wireless networking on this board. DirecTV technical support for the DVR doesn't even suggest a topic for networking... Is it not even a feature. I'd prefer to not have to connect my DVR to a phone line if I can avoid it. Having a realtime connection to the internet was a real bonus when you wanted to add a program to record via the Internet from work.
> 
> Any ideas?


if i remember correctly direct TV will not enable the HMO option on there tivos


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

MrNyceGuy said:


> I've had a regular Tivo for a little over a year. I used to have it conneted to my home netowork. We actually had 3 Tivo's in the house and the network sharing was great. Now... I've moved into a new house and recently hooked up DirecTv with a DVR R10. I tried to hook up my network the same way... but my DLink wireless network adapter doesn't even light up when I plug it into the USB ports. What's the deal? Why won't it let me network. Is something wrong with my USB ports... or is this a common deal. I haven't seen one thread about wireless networking on this board. DirecTV technical support for the DVR doesn't even suggest a topic for networking... Is it not even a feature. I'd prefer to not have to connect my DVR to a phone line if I can avoid it. Having a realtime connection to the internet was a real bonus when you wanted to add a program to record via the Internet from work.
> 
> Any ideas?


The USB ports on the DirecTV unit are disabled. You have to hack the box in order to activate the ports. Instructions for doing that are readily available on the internet but require a decent familiarity with computers and Linux.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

For more information about this subject, visit the TiVo Community forums.
This is the DirecTV DVR forum http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=7

There are other forums there about HMO etc.


----------

